# Widerstandskennung



## kerian (3. April 2006)

Hallo,
bei einer Schaltung die ich nachbauen wollte, sind mir Widerstandsgrößen 100E und 18E aufetaucht. Ich frage mich jetzt wie groß die sind und ob die was besonderes ansich haben?
Danke in voraus.

kerian


----------

